# Nada on Cobes, tons of Spannys, and almost Kings



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Went on the hunt Saturday for cobes. Had one of my fly fishing brothas onboard with me. We hunted and hunted for cobes, I'm starting to think I have a hex. Nada. Even found a wayward triple tail running around on the surface, but no cobia. Then a bait ball is spotted, 6wt spanny mac action for as long as we wanted. Moved to another bait ball after wearing out the spanish, but this bait ball was pretty quiet and moving fast, can only mean one thing, something BIG is under it. Sure enough, a couple of 35-40lb kings came out to play, to bad we had no wire. (My fault) One awesome snake follow to the boat, cast back in, then a bolt of lightning came out from under the school and snatched my fly so fast, I saw it, but never felt it.  Run back in was rough, had to put the eye patch down, but we still hunted for the reds that I had found the weekend before, to not be found 
A short, craptacular vid of some of the action. (I actually left my two good cameras with polarized lenses in the truck)




Oh, heres last weeks on spin. Two quick pics, then back in the water, andthe fly rod back in hand. I was all alone, took everything I had to get in front of them make a cast, repeat. Had 3 eats right in my face, saw them inhale it, but I think the fly pushed out of their mouth as they crushed it. I'd post a pic of the fly, but some king mac is wearing it as jewlery now.  Called a few other folks in on the fish, then towed another boat 2 hours to navy point. I mean these fish litteraly took me right to these guys in trouble, so I obeyed the fish gods and helped them.

















L8, Harry


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome video - looks like a great school to get on! I looked for them on Sunday, couldn't find them or the reds  My partner did manage one king though.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

That looks like some serious fun!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I liked the video but your choice of music to go with it purely sucks. (IMHO)


----------



## Fly Samurai (Apr 25, 2010)

Really Capt. Ken? I thought it had a good beat and found it easy to dance to, I'd give it a "7"!


----------

